# air chambers



## billwestrick (Mar 4, 2013)

are air chambers against code in the state of illinois? specifically wilmette?

thank you


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

Can't speak on a specific jurisdiction, but no problem with the 2004 Ill plumbing code. More over any deviations from the code must be approved by I.D.P.H. prior to a jurisdiction adopting anything not listed or not approving something that is listed.

TITLE 77: PUBLIC HEALTH 
CHAPTER I: DEPARTMENT OF PUBLIC HEALTH
SUBCHAPTER r: WATER AND SEWAGE
PART 890 ILLINOIS PLUMBING CODE 
SECTION 890.1210 DESIGN OF A BUILDING WATER DISTRIBUTION SYSTEM

*Section 890.1210 Design of a Building Water Distribution System

*f) Water Hammer. All building water supply systems shall be provided with air chambers or approved mechanical devices or water hammer arrestors to absorb high pressures. Water pressure absorbers shall be installed at the ends of long pipe runs or near batteries of fixtures. 

1) Air Chambers − Where an air chamber is installed in a fixture supply, it shall be at least 12 inches in length and the same diameter as the fixture supply. An air chamber with a volume equivalent to one with the dimension listed above may also be used. Where an air chamber is installed in a riser, it shall be at least 24 inches in length and at least the same size as the riser. 

2) Mechanical Devices − Where a mechanical device or water hammer arrestor is used, the manufacturer's specifications for location and installation shall be followed. 
​


----------



## billwestrick (Mar 4, 2013)

thank you!
i found this same code.

i was told in a illinois CE class that air chambers were now banned. thats why i ask the question

bw


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

billwestrick said:


> thank you!
> i found this same code.
> 
> i was told in a illinois CE class that air chambers were now banned. thats why i ask the question
> ...


Huh news to me.
Do you have the class location, date and who told you that?

I.D.P.H. has been threatening for about 5 years or so to update, but I haven't heard about this. Doesn't make sense, unless they are going to only allow manufactured devices.

I have a couple of friends at the State level I can check on it to see if it is in the proposed changes if you want. Even if so, the change could not take affect until the new code is adopted.


----------



## suzie (Sep 1, 2010)

billwestrick said:


> are air chambers against code in the state of illinois? specifically wilmette?
> 
> thank you


They were part of the code when I still lived there but that was fourteen years ago.


----------



## billwestrick (Mar 4, 2013)

I.D.P.H. has been threatening for about 5 years or so to update, but I haven't heard about this. Doesn't make sense, unless they are going to only allow manufactured devices.


i believe this will be the new code, when it becomes law.

bw


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

billwestrick said:


> I.D.P.H. has been threatening for about 5 years or so to update, but I haven't heard about this. Doesn't make sense, unless they are going to only allow manufactured devices.
> 
> 
> i believe this will be the new code, when it becomes law.
> ...


Just called my State contact and he asked another person he was with. According to both of them, this has not been addressed in the latest proposed changes.

Should be no changes. Would be interesting to find out where this is coming from.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

All air chambers have been replaced here with hammer arresters. Something about you can't havre more than12 in of dead water-in a line. The old standard was 20 times the pipe diameter for a air chamber,that makes a 3/4 18 in long which is in violation. I do like the Sioux chief they are about 10.00 a peice though


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

Dead ends are limited to under 24" here.

On a fixture the air chamber can be 12" same diameter as the pipe.

On a riser 16" same diameter as the pipe.


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

With Pex piping becoming commonplace here for residential new construction Houston no longer requires them. I never thought they worked very well anyhow. The mechanical shock arrestors work better anyhow because they can't become water logged. Old houses here would have huge 1-1/2" X 12" high air chambers on 3/4" trunk lines. Those probably worked for a longer period before becoming water logged than the 3/4" or 1/2' ones I see in '90s track houses.


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

Edit: tract houses


----------

